# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين تونس >  قانون حماية المستهلك التونسي

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم 117 لسنة 1992 والمؤرخ في 7 ديسمبر 1992 

الفصل الاول : يهدف هذا القانون الى ضبط القواعد العامة المتعلقة بسلامة المنتوجات، ونزاهة المعاملات الاقتصادية وحماية المستهلك.
تنطق احكام هذا القانون على المزودين والمعلنين. 

الفصل 2 : يقصد في هذا القانون :
أ- المنتوجات :
*كل منتوج صناعي او فلاحي او حرفي بما في ذلك :
- العناصر التي يتكون منها، مثل العناصر الاولية والمواد والكونات والسلع نصف المصنعة.
- المنقولات الملتصقة بعقارات بصفة طبيعية او بمقتضى قانون.
- المنتوجات التي اعيد تكييفها او اي منتوج آخر لا يسلم جديدا.
* كلّ الخدمات مهما كان نوعها.
ب- المزود :
صانع المنتوج وموزعه ومورده ومصدره وكل متدخل آخر في سلسلة الانتاج ومسالك التوزيع او التسويق.
ج- المعلن :
كل مزود يقوم باشهار لمنتوجاته.
د- المستهلك :
كل من يشتري منتوجا لاستعماله لغرض الاستهلاك. 

العنوان الأوّل : في سلامة المنتوجات


الفصل 3 : يتعين ان يتوفر في المنتوجات ما يضمن تحقيق الغاية المشروع او الموجودة منها وعدم الحاق ضرر بالمصالح المادية للاشخاص او بصحتهم عند الاستعمال العادي.
تحجر او تخضع الى تراتيب خاصة، المنتوجات التي لا تتوفر فيها المستلزمات العامة لتحقيق السلامة.

الفصل 4 : منذ اول عرض بيع للمستهلك، يجب ان تكون المنتوجات مطابقة للخصوصيات القانونية والترتيبية المتعلقة بها.
ويتعين على اول عارض لمنتوج بالسوق، ان يتثبت من مطابقته للخصائص القانونية المتعلقة به والجاري بها العمل. 
الفصل 5 : ضمان السلامة المشار اليها بالفصل 3 اعلاه، يشمل خاصة طبيعة المنتوجات ونوعها وصفاتها الجوهرية وتركيبتها وعناصرها النافعة.
ويخضع لنفس الضمان اللف والتكييف الذي يتعين ان يتضمن بالخصوص عناصر التعريف بالمنتوج والاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها عند الاستعمال والمصدر والمنشأ وتاريخ الصنع والتاريخ الاقصى للاستهلاك او الاستعمال وكذلك طريقة الاستخدام.
تحدد العناصر المشار اليها بالفقرتين 1 و 2 من هذا الفصل بقرار من الوزير المكلف بالاقتصاد بعد استشارة الهياكل المهنية المعنية بهذا المنتوج حسب طبيعة وصنف المنتوجات وباعتبار خاصيات كل منتوج وطبقا للمواصفات المعمول بها بالبلاد التونسية او المعترف بها عالميا عند الاقتضاء. 
الفصل 6 : بصرف النظر عن احكام الفصل 5 من هذا القانون، يجوز ان تخضع المنتوجات الموجهة الى التصدير، الى المواصفات او الخصوصيات المعمول بها وفقا لقانون البلد المورد.
كما يجوز ان تخضع تلك المنتوجات عند الاقتضاء الى الشروط الخاصة المبينة بالاتفاقيات التجارية المتعلقة بها.
بيد انه يتعين على صانع تلك المنتوجات اعلام الوزير المكلف بالاقتصاد قبل انتاجها. 
الفصل 7 : دون اعتبار شروط السلامة والصحة المطلوبة لعرض المنتوجات بالسوق كما هو مشار اليه بالفصول 3و4و5 من هذا القانون يمكن تحجير بعض المنتوجات او اخضاعها لشروط خاصة لتوزيعها او تسويقها وذلك اما لاعتبارات تهم النظام العام او بسبب خطر جسيم عند الاستعمال.
يقع ضبط المنتوجات المحظورة او الخاضعة الى ترتيب خاص والشروط المتعلقة بتوزيعها او تسويقها بواسطة اعلان من الوزير المكلف بالاقتصاد والوزير المختص قطاعيا. 
الفصل 8 : في حالة خطر جسيم او وشيك يمكن للوزير المكلف بالاقتصاد ان يتولى بمقتضى قرار ولمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة اشهر ، توقيف توريد منتوج او تصديره او عرضه في السوق سواء مجانا او بمقابل او سحبه من كل مكان يوجد فيه او اتلافه اذا كان الاتلاف هو الوسيلة الوحيدة لوضع حد للخطر المنجر عنه. كما يمكن له اصدار تحذيرات او تنبيهات او احتياطات وكذلك ارجاع المنتوج المعني قصد ابداله او تغييره او ارجاع ثمنه كليا او جزئيا. 
الفصل 9 : يمكن للوزير المكلف بالاقتصاد اصدار تعليمات كتابية الى المزود قصد اخضاع منتوجاته المعروضة للعموم الى المراقبة لدى مؤسسة مؤهلة في اجل محدد وعلى نفقته، وذلك كلما بدت علامات كافية على وجود خطر بالنسبة الى منتوج تم تسويقه او عندما تبرر خاصيات منتوج جديد اتخاذ مثل هذا الاجراء.

الفصل 10 : يكون المزود النهائي مسؤولا عن الضرر الناجم عن المنتوج الذي لا يوفر السلامة والصحة المشروعة للمستهلك الا ذا ثبت هوية من زوده بالمنتوج واثبت كذلك عدم مسؤوليته في الضرر الناجم. وكذلك الشأن بالنسبة لمنتوج مستورد عندما لا يحمل هوية المورد حتى ولو كان اسم المنتج معروفا.
وفي كل الحالات لا يمكن نفي مسؤولية المزود او الحد منها بمقتضى شرط تعاقدي. 
العنوان الثاني : في نزاهة المعاملات الإقتصادية

الفصل 11 : تعتبر مخالفة لقاعدة نزاهة المعاملات الاقتصادية كل :
- صنع او عرض او عرض للبيع او توزيع منتوجات مع سابقية العلم انها سامة او مغشوشة او مدلسة او معفنة او فاسدة.
- تدليس او محاولة تدليس المنتوجات المعدة للبيع.
- انتاج او صنع او عرض او عرض للبيع او توزيع منتوجات وبضائع او معدات تمكن من الغش او التدليس مع معرفة ما اعدت له، وكذلك التحريض على استعمالها بواسطة نشريات ومطبوعات ومعلقات واعلانات او تعليمات اخرى.
- مخادعة او محاولة مخادعة الشاري بأي وسيلة او طريقة كانت في :
أ- الطبيعة والنوع والمصدر والعناصر الجوهرية والتركيب والعناصر النافعة لكل منتوج.
ب- كمية المنتوجات او هويتها بتسليم منتوجات غير التي كانت موضوع المعاملة المتعاقد عليها.
ج- قابلية الاستعمال والاخطار الناجمة عن استعمال المنتوجات والمراقبة التي تم اجزاؤها وطرق الاستخدام والاحتياطات المتخذة عند الاستعمال.
د- توفر المنتوجات في الآجال المتعاقد عليها.
هـ- طرق البيع وطرق الدفع.

الفصل 12 : يحجر كل مسك في مواقع الانتاج والصنع والتكييف والخزن والعرض او البيع وكذلك في وسائل نقل البضائع والاسواق والمرابض والمسالخ :
- موازين او مكاييل مزورة او غيرها من الآلات غير الصحيحة المعدة لوزن السلع وكيلها.
- منتوجات او ادوات او آلات تمكن من تدليس المنتوجات.
- منتوجات يعلم ماسكها انها مدلسة او مغشوشة او سامة او غير مطابقة للتراتيب الجاري بها العمل. 
الفصل 13 : تمنع كل عملية اشهار لمنتوج تتضمن باي شكل من الاشكال ادعاءات او اشارات غير صحيحة او من شانها ان توقع في الخطأ وخاصة عندما تتعلق باحد العناصر التالية :
- وجود المنتوج او طبيعة او تركيبه او صفاته الجوهرية او كمية العناصر النافعة به او نوعه او مصدره وكميته او طريقة وتاريخ صنعه.
- صفات وسعر وشروط بيع المنتوجات موضوع الاشهار.
- شروط الاستعمال المنتظرة.
- اساليب وطرق بيع المنتوج.
- هوية او صفة او كفاءة المعلن.
يطبق هذا المنع حالما يقع بث الاشهار بالبلاد التونسية ومهما كانت الوسيلة الاشهارية المعتمدة. 
الفصل 14 : يمنع كل :
- تسليم او استعمال او محاولة استعمال شهادة في الجودة قصد الغش.
- ايهام او محاولة ايهام خلافا للواقع وخاصة باستعمال كيفية عرض غامضة بان المنتوج يتمتع بشهادة في الجودة.
- ايهام او محاولة ايهام خلافا للواقع ان المنتوج حامل لعلامة جودة مضمونة من قبل الدولة او من قبل هياكل عمومية. 
العنوان الثالث : في إعلام المستهلك وضمان المنتوج

الفصل 15: يحدث مجلس وطني لحماية المستهلك مكلف خاصة بابداء الرأي وتقديم اقتراحات من شانها :
- ضمان سلامة المنتوجات 
- ضمان اعلام المستهلك وترشيده
- تحسين جودة المنتوجات
- وكل ما من شأنه ان يضمن حماية للمستهلك ويدعم دوره في الحلقة الاقتصادية.
كما يمكن للمجلس النظر في الاتفاقيات المنظمة للعلاقة بين مسدي الخدمات والمستهلكين.
تقع المصادقة على هذه الاتفاقيات بقرار من الوزير المكلف بالاقتصاد.
يضبط بامر تركيب المجلس الوطني لحماية المستهلك وطرق تسييره.

الفصل 16 : يتعين على المزود اعلام المستهلك بواسطة نشريات تتعلق بالخاصيات والتركيبة وطرق الاستعمال والمخاطر المحتملة ومدة الاستعمال المتوقعة او عند الاقتضاء التاريخ الاقصى لاستعمال المنتوج.

الفصل 17 : يتعين على المزود لكل منتوج ان يعترف للمستهلك بحقه في الضمان وفي صورة انتقال الملكية يبقى حق الضمان قائما لفائدة المستهلك.
يكون لاغيا كل اتفاق او عقد يتعلق بعدم الضمان.
يخضع الضمان الى الشروط العامة المنصوص عليها بمجلة العقود والالتزامات وتضبط عند الاقتضاء طرق الضمان الخاصة بكل منتوج بقرار من الوزير المكلف بالاقتصاد بعد استشارة الهياكل المهنية المعنية. 
الفصل 18 : مع مراعاة احكام الفصل 17 اعلاه وفي صورة عدم مطابقة المنتوج المسلم للتراتيب القانونية المعمول بها، يتعين على المزود ان يقوم وفق اختيار المستهلك باحد الاحكام التالية :
- بتعويض المنتوج او تصليحه على نفقته وفي الآجال المعقولة المعمول بها.
- او ارجاع ثمن المنتوج وذلك بقطع النظر عما ينجر عن جبر الضرر لفائدة المستهلك. 
الفصل 19 : مع مراعاة احكام هذا القانون، يمكن للوزير المكلف بالاقتصاد لاسباب تتعلق بعدم توفر بعض المنتوجات ان يخضع بمقتضى اعلان المنتوجات المعنية الى شروط بيع وتوزيع خاصة. 
الفصل 20 : تنشر الاعلانات المشار اليها بالفصلين 7 و 19 من هذا القانون بالرائد الرسمي للجمهورية التونسية وتنشر كذلك بوسائل الاعلام التي يحددها الوزير المكلف بالاقتصاد وتضبط الاعلانات خاصة :
- الشروط التي تقع فيها عمليات التوريد والتصدير والعرض والبيع والتوزيع مجانا او بمقابل والمسك والتأشير والتكييف وتنقل المنتوجات وكذلك كيفية استعمالها.
- شروط سحب هذه المنتوجات من السوق او اخذها قصد ادخال التغييرات عليها او ارجاع ثمنها كليا او جزئيا او تعويضها.
- الالتزامات الخاصة الموضوعة على كاهل المزودين للمنتوجات او المتعلقة باعلام المستهلك.
- شروط وطرق اتلاف هذه المنتوجات عندما يكون الاتلاف هو الطريقة الوحيدة لوضع حد للخطر المهدد للمستهلكين.
- شروط تحميل المزودين المصاريف المتعلقة باجراءات السلامة والصحة المتخذة تطبيقا للقوانين السارية المفعول. 
العنوان الرابع في المخالفات والعقوبات
الباب الأوّل : معاينة المخالفات

الفصل 21 : تقع معاينة المخالفات المبينة بالعناوين الاول والثاني والثالث من هذا القانون من قبل:
- اعوان الضابطة العدلية.
- متفقدي المراقبة الاقتصادية المعينين طبقا للنظام الاساسي الخاص بسلك اعوان المراقبة الاقتصادية.
-المهندسين والاطباء والبياطرة والصيادلة المتفقدين والفنيين السامين المحلفين والمؤهلين خصيصا لهذا الغرض من طرف الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة او بالصحة العمومية.
- اعوان التراتيب البلدية. 
الفصل 22 : يخول للاعوان المكلفين بمعاينة المخالفات في اطار قيامهم بمهامهم :
1- الدخول خلال الساعات الاعتيادية للفتح او للعمل الى المحلات المهنية كما يمكنهم القيام بمهامهم اثناء نقل البضائع.
2- القيام بكل المعاينة الضرورية والحصول عند اول طلب وبدون تنقل، على الوثائق والمستندات والسجلات اللازمة لاجراء ابحاثهم ومعاينتهم واخذ نسخ منها.
3- حجز ما هو ضروري من الوثائق المشار اليها بالفقرة 2 لاثبات المخالفة او للبحث عن معاوني المخالف او عن مشاركيه ويسلم وصل في ذلك.
4- اقتطاع عينات حسب الطرق والشروط القانونية ويحتوي كل مقتطع، الا اذا استحال ذلك ماديا على اربع عينات متماثلة : اثنتان منها معدتان للتحليل المخبري والاثنتان الباقيتان تخضعان عند الاقتضاء الى الاختبارات المحتملة.
5- القيام بزيارة محلات السكنى وذلك بعد ترخيص مسبق من وكيل الجمهورية ويجب ان تتم زيارة محلات السكنى، طبقا لمقتضيات مجلة الاجراءات الجزائية.
6- مطالبة المعلن للاشهار ان يضع على ذمة الاعوان، جميع المعطيات الكفيلة بتبرير الادعاءات والبيانات او العروض الاشهارية كما يمكن مطالبة المعلن او وكالة الاشهار او المسؤول عن وسيلة الاشهار بوضع البلاغات المذاعة على ذمتهم. 
الفصل 23 : يتعين على الاعوان وكل الاشخاص المدعوين للاطلاع عى ملفات الجنح، المحافظة على السر المهني، وتنطبق عليهم احكام الفصل 254 من المجلة الجنائية.

الفصل 24 : يمكن للاعوان المشار اليهم في الفصل 21 من هذا القانون، وفي الاماكن المبينة في الفصل 22 منه، ان يقوموا بحجر:
- المنتوجات المشبوه في كونها مدلسة او فاسدة او سامة.
- المنتوجات المشبوه في كونها غير صالحة للاستهلاك.
- المنتوجات المشبوه في كونها غير مطابقة للمواصلات والقواعد الجاري بها العمل او في كونها تعرض للخطر صحة المستهلكين وسلامتهم وفي انتظار نتائج المراقبة، تبقى المنتوجات المحجوزة تحت حراسة اصحابها ولا يمكن ان تتجاوز الحجر مدة شهر واحد، الا بترخيص من وكيل الجمهورية وعند انقضاء هذا الاجل وما لم يقض وكيل الجمهورية تمديده، فان الحجز ينتهي مفعوله قانونا. 
الفصل 25 : يتعين حجز :
- المنتوجات التي ثبت انها مدلسة او فاسدة او سامة.
- المنتوجات التي ثبت انها غير صالحة للاستهلاك.
- المنتوجات التي من شأنها ان تستعمل في التدليس بالنسبة الى الحالات المنصوص عليها بالفصلين 11 و 12 من هذا القانون.
- المنتوجات التي ثبت انها غير مطابقة للقوانين والقواعد الجاري بها العمل والتي تعرض للخطر صحة المستهلكين وسلامتهم.
ترسل محاضر حجز المنتوجات الغذائية القابلة للتعفن في ظرف 48 ساعة الى وكيل الجمهورية المختص وتبقى المنتوجات المشار اليها مودعة عند المعني بالامر او في حالة الرفض، في مكان يختاره الاعوان المحررون للمحضر في ظروف حفظ حسنة.
اما بالنسبة للمنتوجات التي ثبت انها فاسدة او سامة، فانه يمكن للاعوان ان يقوموا باتلافها او افسادها بعد الاستئذان في ذلك من قبل قاضي الناحية المختص ترابيا. 
الفصل 26 : يتعين على اعوان القوة العامة ان يقدموا عند الضرورة يد المساعدة للاعوان المؤهلين عند القيام باقتطاع العينات او عمليات الحجز.
كما يتعين على اصحاب مؤسسات النقل ان لا يعرقلوا طلب الاعوان قصد اقتطاع العينات او اجراء الحجز وان يقدموا مستندات النقل او الشحن والتواصيل والتذاكر والتصريحات التي تكون في حوزتهم. 
الفصل 27 : تخضع العينات المقتطعة من قبل الاعوان المشار اليهم بالفصل 21 من هذا القانون الى التحاليل والاختبارات المطلوبة بالمخابر المؤهلة لهذا الغرض.
وتكون التحاليل المخبرية غير اجبارية في صورة التلبس بالغش او بالتدليس. 
الفصل 28 : تقع معاينة مخالفة احكام هذا القانون بواسطة محضر يحرره عونان مفوضان في ذلك ومحلفان يكونان قد ساهما شخصيا ومباشرة في معاينة الوقائع المكونة للمخالفة بعد ان يكونا قد عرفا بصفتهما وقدما بطاقتيهما المهنيتين.
ويجب ان يتضمن كل محضر ختم المصلحة التي يرجع اليها بالنظر العونان المحرران وكذلك تصريحات المخالف.
وعلى المخالف او من يمثله، امضاء المحضر عند حضوره عملية تحويره واذا ما حرر المحضر في غياب المخالف او رفض هذا الاخير امضاءه وهو حاضر، ينص على ذلك بالمحضر.
كما يجب ان ينص المحضر على تاريخ ومكان نوعية المعاينات او المراقبة المجراة والتنصيص انه وقع اعلام المخالف، ما لم يكن متلبسا، بتاريخ تحرير المحضر ومكانه وانه تم استدعاء المخالف بواسطة مكتوب مضمون الوصول.
وينص المحضر عند الاقتضاء على انه تم اعلام المعني بالامر باجراء حجز وانه وجهت اليه نسخة من محضر الحجز بواسطة مكتوب مضمون الوصول. 
الفصل 29 : مع مراعاة احكام الفصل الفصل 47 من هذا القانون، فان المحاضر المستوفاة الشروط المبينة بالفصل 28 من هذا القانون تحال الى وزارة الاقتصاد، ويتولى الوزير المكلف بالاقتصاد احالتها الى وكيل الجمهورية لدى المحكمة المختصة بعد تقديم طلبات الادارة. 
الفصل 30 : تعفى المحاضر المشار اليها بالفصل 28 من هذا القانون من رسوم التنابر والتسجيل، ويقع اعتمادها ما لم يثبت خلاف ذلك. 
الفصل 31 : في صورة اجراء تتبعات عدلية يعلم القاضي ذي الشبهة ويضرب له اجلا ليطلع على الملف ويقدم ملحوظاته ويبين ما اذا كان يطلب اجراء اختبار.
يقع الاختبار على بقية العينات المقتطعة من قبل الاعوان المشار اليهم بالفصل 21 من هذا القانون . ويكون ذلك طبقا لاحكام مجلة الاجراءات الجزائية .
تضبط طرق اخذ العينات بقرار من الوزير المكلف بالاقتصاد. 
الباب الثاني : في العقوبات الجزائية

الفصل 32 : يعاقب على كل المخالفات المبينة بالفصول 3و4و6و7و19 بخطية مالية تتراوح بين 1000 دينار و20000 دينار وبالسجن لمدة تتراوح بين 16 يوما وثلاثة اشهر او احدى العقوبتين فقط. 
الفصل 33 : يعاقب على المخالفات المبينة بالفصول 11و12و14 بخطية مالية تتراوح بين 500 دينار و20000 دينار وبالسجن لمدة تتراوح بين 16 يوما وثلاثة اشهر او باحدى العقوبتين فقط .
وتنسحب نفس العقوبة على كل شخص يروج قصدا منتوجات لم تخضع للرقابة المنصوص عليها بالفصل 9 من هذا القانون. 
الفصل 34 : ترفع العقوبات المشار اليها بالفصل 33 من هذا القانون الى الضعف، اذا كانت المنتوجات موضوع المخالفة المنصوص عليها بالفصلين 11 و12 مضرة بالصحة. 
الفصل 35 : يعاقب كل مخالف لاحكام الفصلين 13 و16 من هذا القانون بخطية مالية تتراوح بين 1000 دينار و20000 دينارا. 
الفصل 36 : علاوة عن جبر الضرر، يعاقب بخطية مالية تتراوح بين 500 دينار و 3000 دينارا كل شخص مخالف لاحكام الفصلين 17 و18 من هذا القانون. 
الفصل 37 : يعاقب بخطية مالية تتراوح بين 60 دينارا و 5000 دينارا وبالسجن مدة تتراوح بين 16 يوما وثلاثة اشهر او باحدى العقوبتين فقط كل من يتخلص او يحاول التخلص من المراقبة المخصصة للتثبت من نزاهة المعاملات الاقتصادية خاصة :
- بوضع باي طريقة كانت الاعوان المؤهلين حسب ما جاء بالفصل 21 من هذا القانون في حالة عدم امكانية القيام بمهمتهم.
- برفض دخول نفس الاعوان الى محلات الانتاج والصنع والخزن والبيع او التوزيع.
- برفض تمكين او اخفاء كل وثيقة محاسبة او فنية او تجارية ضرورية للمراقبة.
- برفض تقديم المراسلات الاشهارية او عناصر المطلوبة من القائم بعملية الإشهار.
بالتصرف وبدون رخصة في منتوج محجوز من قبل الأعوان المشار اليهم بالفصل 21 من هذا القانون او عدم اعطاء المنتوج موضوع المخالفة الوجهة المحددة من قبل هؤلاء الأعوان. 
الفصل 38 : في حالة العود، ترفع الى الضعف العقوبات المبينة بالفصول 32و33و34و35و36و37 المشار اليها اعلاه.
ويعتبر في حالة العود كل من يرتكب مخالفة قبل مضي خمس سنوات من تاريخ صدور حكم عليه من اجل مخالفة احكام هذا القانون. 
الفصل 39 : يمكن للمحكمة ان تحكم ينشر الحكم كليا او جزئيا بالصحف التي تعينها وتعليقه مكتوبا باحرف جلية بالاماكن التي تعينها وخاصة على الابواب الرئيسية للمصانع او ورشات المحكوم عليه وكذلك على واجهات محلاته التجارية، وكل ذلك على نفقة المحكوم عليه. 
الفصل 40 : ينجر عن ازالة الاعلانات المعلقة طبقا لاحكام الفصل 39 من هذا القانون او اخفاءها او تمزيقها الكلي او الجزئي عمدا من قبل المخالف وبايعاز او باذن منه، تسليط عقوبة بخطية تتراوح من 500 دينارا الى 3000 دينار. ويقع من جديد التنفيذ الكامل للاحكام الخاصة بالتعليق على نفقة المحكوم عليه.
وفي صورة العود، يكون الحكم بالسجن مدة تتراوح من 6 ايام الى 15 يوما. 
الفصل 41 : يمكن للمحكمة ان تحكم بغلق المحلات التجارية للمخالف وورشاته ومصانعه بصفة وقتية او نهائية او بمنع المحكوم عليه مؤقتا من ممارسة نشاطه.
ويعاقب بالسجن من ثلاثة اشهر الى عامين من اجل مخالفة مقتضيات الحكم العدلي بالغلق او بمنع مباشرة المهنة. 
الفصل 42 : يمكن للمحكمة حال تعهدها بالتتبعات المنجرة عن مخالفات احكام هذا القانون ان تاذن بصفة وقتية توقيف بيع المنتوج موضوع المخالفة.
ويقع تنفيذ الاجراءات المنصوص عليها بهذا الفصل بقطع النظر عن الطعون.
ويمكن للمحكمة التي اقرت هذه الاجراءات الاذن برفع اليد عنها ويبطل مفعولها في حالة الحكم بعدم سماع الدعوى او اخلاء السبيل. وتبت المحكمة في اجل 45 يوما بداية من تاريخ القيام بالاستئناف وعند عدم البت في اجل 60 يوما من التاريخ المذكور اعلاه، يبطل العمل بالاجراءات المشار اليها. 
الفصل 43 : بقطع النظر عن العقوبات الاخرى، يمكن للمحكمة ان تاذن بحجز المنتوجات موضوع المخالفة اذا كانت لا تزال على ذمّة البائع او الماسك لها.
كما يمكن لها كذلك ان تحكم بحجز او اتلاف الموازين وآلات الكيل والوزن غير الصحيحة او المزورة.
اذا كانت المنتوجات المحجوزة صالحة للاستعمال، يمكن للمحكمة ان تضعها على ذمة الادارة.
واذا كانت غير صالحة ومضرة، فانه يقع اتلافها على نفقة المحكوم عليه او تحويل وجهتها لاستعمالات اخرى. 
الفصل 44 : اذا لم تقع المطالبة من طرف المالك باسترجاع المنتوجات المحجوزة في اجل ستة اشهر من تاريخ الحكم البات، فانها تصبح ملكا للدولة.
وتسلم المنتوجات المحجوزة والراجعة للدولة الى مصالح املاك الدولة التي تقوم باجراءات التفويت فيها طبقا للتشاريع الجاري بها العمل. 
الفصل 45 : يمكن للمحكمة ان تأذن في صورة مخالفة احكام الفصل 13 من هذا القانون بــ :
- نشر بلاغ او بلاغات تصحيحية للاشهار موضوع المخالفة.
وفي هذه الحالة يضبط الحكم نص الاعلانات وكيفية نشرها ويحدد للمحكوم عليها اجلا للقيام بها، وفي صورة عدم الانجاز وبصرف النظر عن الاجراءات المنصوص عليها بالفصل 43 من هذا القانون، يقع تنفيذ نشر الاعلانات على نفقة المحكوم عليه.
- ايقاف الاشهار او سحبه او تشطيبه. 
الفصل 46 : بدون المساس بحقوق الغير، يخول للوزير المكلف بالاقتصاد اجراء صلح في الجنح التي تقع معاينتها وفقا لإحكام هذا القانون بإستثناء الجنح المنصوص عليها بالفقرات 1و2و3و من الفصل 11 من هذا القانون.
يجب ان يكون الصلح كتابيا وعدد نسخه مساويا لعدد الاطراف التي لها مصلحة منفصلة. كما يجب ان يكون ممضى من قبل مرتكب الجنحة ومشتملا على التزامه بدفع مبلغ المصالحة في الاجل المعين.
تعفى اجراءات الصلح من رسوم الطابع الجبائي والتسجيل.
تتم اجراءات الصلح باعتماد جدول تعريفي يضبط بمقرر من الوزير المكلف بالاقتصاد.
يمكن اجراء الصلح طالما ان القضية مازالت منشورة ولم يصدر في شأنها حكم بات. 
الفصل 47 : تنقضي الدعوى العمومية وتتبعات الادارة بدفع المبلغ المعين في عقد الصلح المشار اليه بالفصل 46 من هذا القانون، ويلزم الصلح الاطراف الزاما لا رجوع فيه ولا يكون قابلا لاي طعن مهما كان سببه. 
الفصل 48 : تستخلص مبالغ الخطايا والصلح باعتبارها ديون الدولة. 
الفصل 49 : يتعين على المخابر ومكاتب المراقبة والخبراء المدعوين في نطاق تطبيق هذا القانون، ان يثبتوا المصادقة المسبقة للوزارة المعينة. وكذلك الشأن بالنسبة للمؤسسات المكلفة باسناد شهادات في الجودة او المطابقة.
تقع المصادقة علي المؤسسات المكلفة باسناد شهادات في الجودة او المطابقة والمخابر ومكاتب المراقبة والخبراء المشار اليهم بالفقرة الاولى من هذا الفصل وفقا للتراتيب الجاري بها العمل.

الفصل 50 : الغيت جميع الاحكام المخالفة لهذا القانون الذي يبتدئ العمل به في غرة جوان 1993.
ويبقى العمل باحكام الامر المؤرخ في 10 اكتوبر 1919 ونصوصه التطبيقية، ما لم تتعارض مع مقتضيات هذا القانون.

----------

